# الواجب يسقط بدون ذلك



## makala

ما معنى "|لواجب يسقط بدون ذلك"؟

ويناصحني من يظهر لي المودة, ومن لا تخفى عليه حقيقة ما أقوله وحقيته,مع اعترافهم بأن ما أسلكه هو ما أخذ الله على الذين حملوا الحجة, لكنهم يتعللون بأن الواجب يسقط بدون ذلك,ويذكرون أحوال أهل الزمان وما هم عليه وما يخشون من العواقب.


----------



## Sun-Shine

أنا لم أفهم بعد معنى الفقرة تمامًا
لكن معنى سقط الواجب : أي أنه لم يعد واجًبا/إلزاميًا أن أفعله


----------



## Mejeed

أحبابه وأصحابه يطلبون منه إن لا يستمر في قول وكتابة الحقائق مع علمهم بأنه لا يقول ولا يكتب الا الحق والصواب وذلك خوفا وخشية منهم عليه أن يلحقه ضرر بسبب ذلك ، ويقولون له أن اظهار الحقائق وعدم كتمانها الذي يكون واجبا عليه تأديته  سيسقط عنه اذا كشف منها دون ما يكشفه ، أي أذا أظهر من هذه الحقائق أقل مما يظهره فعلا ، أي يكفيه اظهار بعضا منها وليس كلها لإسقاط الواجب الذي يترتب عليه.


----------



## Sun-Shine

Mejeed said:


> أي يكفيه اظهار بعضا منها وليس كلها لإسقاط الواجب الذي يترتب.


هل تقصد أنه من واجبه أن يكشف الحقائق وبما أن هذا قد يعرضه للخطر فيكفي أن يظهر بعضها الذي يسلم به عن الأذى وهكذا يكون قد أدى واجبه وفي نفس الوقت أبعد الأذى عنه؟


----------



## Mejeed

نعم بالضبط


----------



## Sun-Shine

.شكرًا جزيلًا


----------



## Mejeed

الشكر لله


----------

